# [Allgemein] Camcorder-Auflösung im Profibereich



## El_Schubi (25. Oktober 2002)

*camcorder auflösung*

hallo hallo,
cih bin auf der suche nach einem kinotauglichen camcorder. allerdings habe ich gewisse schwierigkeiten mit den bezeichnungen. deshalb meine frage: was bedeutet die spezifikation 800TV lines? hat der camcorder dann auch nur die palauflösung von  720x576 oder ist sie höher, liegt also irgendwo im megapixelbereich? 

mfg el


----------



## goela (26. Oktober 2002)

Hier ist mal ein Link mit Infos über "kinotaugliche" DV-Kameras!
http://www.movie-college.com/filmschule/kamera/dv-kameras.htm

Für alle anderen kann ich den Link mit allgemeiner Info DV-Filme im filmlook:
http://www.movie-college.com/filmschule/kamera/filmlook_auf_dv.htm


----------



## El_Schubi (26. Oktober 2002)

hm gut, bedeutet das jetzt, daß eine 800 tvlinien kamera kinotaugliche ist? ist mir immer noch nicht so hunderprozentig klar...

machens wir doch einfach mal so:
ich interessiere mich für diesen camcorder:
http://pro.jvc.com/prof/Attributes/features.jsp?tree=&searchModel=&model_id=MDL101367

schafft der kinoqualität?
wenn ja welches programm benötige ich um die daten in 800tvlinien qualität auf den pc zu importieren? adobe premiere wird da nicht ganz reichen oder?

mfg el


----------



## Gi.Joe (27. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

meinst du nicht vielleicht *BroadcastQualität* und nicht KinoQualität ?

BroadCastQuali hat die JVC bestimmt.

Vielleicht willst auch nur den gewissen FilmLook erzeugen, hirzu hab ich mal ne kleinen Link für dich 

www.slashcam.de/katalog/Filmpraxis_Filmen-Filmlook.html 

An der JVC ist ja ein Bajonettverschluss für Wechselobjektive, wie bei den Spiegelreflexkameras. Vielleicht/Betsimmt passt da ja so ein "35mm Adapter" drauf, ist nur schweine teuer.

Wozu brauchst du das denn ? was für ein Projekt hast du ?

Ist gibt auch ein kleines Tool(Programm) das diesen Kinoeffekt simuliert, ist auch auf der seite drauf, das kannste dir ja mal angucken, vielleicht reicht dir das ja schon, da die JVC bestimmt eine sehr gute und auch sehr teure (11000€ ?) kamera ist  wird hinterher dien Budget zu knapp


----------



## El_Schubi (27. Oktober 2002)

hm also ich bauch den camcorder, um werbespots aufzunehmen, die auf die im kino laufen sollen. ich war bisher nur im tv-bereich tätig aber jetzt möchte ich eben auch im  kinobereich arbeiten. ich habe mal gelesen, das ein durchschnittliches kino mit 600-700 tv-linien läuft (starwars- episode 2 wurde mit einer 1080tvlinien kamera aufgenommen, lief im endeffect aber auch nur mit 800). dieser jvc camcorder nimmt 800 linien auf. ich wollte nun wissen, was diese 800 linien bedeuten. gibt dieser camcorder auch nur die pal-auflösung von 720x576 wieder? oder 1422x800? und mit welchem programm kann ich über den firewire diese 800linien auflösung von der kamera importieren?

also ich will nicht nur einen kinoeffekt, sondern ein bild in so hoher auflösung, daß man es im kino auch ansehen. 

und über einen camcorder mit boradcast-qualität verfüge ich bereits nur leider reicht der nicht fürs kino... 

der camcorder kostet mit objectiv etwas über 6000 €, aber da ich damit geld verdiene ist es erträglich


----------



## Gi.Joe (27. Oktober 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, *jetzt* verstehe ich !  


Ich dachte schon...so irgendwelche kranke Ideen, wie sie sonst von mir kommen  Aber so, ok ! 

Darf ich fragen wo du arbeitest ? Darfst du schon was über dein Projekt Kinowerbung verraten 

6000€ mit Objektiv ? naja, ist halt ein Arbeitsgerät, wie manche mit teuren Maschienen arbeiten, arbeiten einige mit teuren kameras, logisch! Mein onkel ist fotograf, deshalb sind solche preise nix neues für mich


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Oktober 2002)

Kinoqualität erreichst du mit Digitalkameras unter 20.000€ nicht!
Kino ist immer noch zu 99% analog weil deutlich bessere Bildqualität.

BTW: 720*xxx ist doch absolut niedlich und kein Vergleich zum Kino!
In Kinos laufen Filme mit einer theoretischen Auflösung weit über 3000*xxxx!


----------



## El_Schubi (28. Oktober 2002)

hm, also starwars episode2 wurde mit ner 1920x1080 kamera aufgenommen, fürs kino blieben von den 1080 linien noch 800.
laut irgendwelcher untersuchungen sind in den kinos durchschnittlich 600-800 linien zu sehen.

@bubibohnensack: weißt du vielleicht was 800tvlinienbei einem camcorder bedeutet? heißt das, daß ich damit bilder in einer auflösung von 1440x800 aufnehmen kann, oder zeichnet dieser canmcorder auch nur mit 720x576 auf?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

wenn es miniDV ist, kommt da immer 720*576 raus. Das ist nunmal die MiniDV-Norm.
Allerdings muss man dazusagen, dass die heutigen Consumercams diese Auflösung nur interpolieren oder hast du schonmal DV-Material gesehen, dass DVD-Qualität hatte?


----------



## El_Schubi (28. Oktober 2002)

hm, also hier ist nochmal ein link http://pro.jvc.com/prof/Attributes/features.jsp?tree=&searchModel=&model_id=MDL101367 zur kamera vielleicht kannst du sie dir mal anschaun und mir dann sagen, ob ich diese auflösung mit 800 tv-linien irgendwie in ein schnittprogramm bringe. das ganze problem bei der sache ist, daß ich mich mit diesem ganzen bezeichnungswust nicht auskenne. JVC führt diesen camcorder als prodv-camcorder. und das heißt was?  

eines der features is dieses:
Professional DV record/play, DVCAM Playback

das heißt das nun, daß es ein dvcam camcorder ist?
ich hoffe du kannst mir irgendwie helfen, ich wühle da im internet herum und finde irgendwie gar nix 

noch was, die belichtungsfirma für den 35mm-film will die einzelbilder übrigens in einer auflösung von 1024x768. und da bleiben dann im 1,85:1 format grad mal noch knapp 600 übrig. also so viele linien bleiben da auch nicht mehr.

@bubi: schau mal ob du irgendwie licht in  mein dunkel bringen kannst, denn JVC scheint keine lust zu haben mir die kamera zu verkaufen, da sie auf meine emails nicht antworten


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

> Professional DV record/play, DVCAM Playback


Jep
Damit kannst du schon was anfangen. Aber bevor du dir so ein Oschi kaufst, geh in einen Laden:

Anschauen, Handling probieren.
Dann nimmst du was auf und guckst ob du mit dem Fokus usw zurecht kommst (Dürfte für dich als XL1 -Gefrusteten ja nicht schwierig sein).
Dann nimmst du das aufgenommene mit nach Hause und schaust es dir auf dem Projektor an. Bildschirm geht auch.

Wenn du so eine Kamera kaufst, kannst du den Service denke ich erwarten.


----------



## El_Schubi (28. Oktober 2002)

jo danke, sieht so aus, als ob ich nun endlich eine kinotaugliche kamera gefunden hätte  ich hab übrigens gerade eine antwort von JVC bekommen. eine 2mb email, sogar! nur leider enthält sie nichts weiter als eine pdf-datei die ich mir schon vor tagen runtergeladen habe...

ahchja und wegen einem videoschnittprogramm... welches wäre denn dazu geeignet diese 800 linien auflösung zuu capturen und fürs kino umzusetzen, adobe premiere kann das nicht soweit ich weiß, oder?


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Final Cut Pro3 bietet ein gewisses *Cinema Tool* an, damit sollte das gehen.


Muss dann aber auf Apple umsteigen und Mac OS X bzw. 9.x 

ich hätte keine Probleme damit, weil ich mit apple angefangen bin, aber es soll ja leute geben, die vorurteile haben  

apple.de


----------



## El_Schubi (28. Oktober 2002)

zum beispiel mich, ich mag macs überhaupt nicht und arbeite nur mit pc (win2k).
das liegt 
1. daran, daß macs in den bereichen wo ich einen rechner benötige in den benchmarks deutlich schlechter abschneiden. 
2. Ich mich mit PCs so gut auskenne, daß ich sie selber reparieren umbauen usw. kann, daß ich dazu keinen fachmann brauche der mich nervt.
3. "komplexe" windows netzwerke einrichten/konfigurieren kann (ok. kann wohl jeder ist auch ziemlich einfach)
4. macs viel teuerer sind
5. es 3d Studio Max soweit ich weiß nicht für den mac gibt
6. viele macuser die ich persönlich kenne arrogante a****löcher sind  und deren "professionalität" sich darauf beschränkt einen mac zu besitzen, aber damit nur sch**** produzieren 

daraus folgt: ich suche ein pc kompatibles editing system, das nicht zu teuer ist, da mein budget combustion2 erst nächstes jahr vorsieht 

so und etz hör ich auf, weil sonst der bubi den thread closed, da ich den alten pc/mac streit hier reintrage 

mfg el


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal zum mac Händler gehen und FinalCut und das System testen!

Denn, dass sich garnicht erst die Zeit zu nehmen um über den TellerRand zu blicken ******** ist, weiß slebst ein 15jähriger Jugendlicher!


----------



## El_Schubi (28. Oktober 2002)

nun ich fomuliere meine antwort anders:
ich arbeite viel mit 3dsmax habe eine pc-renderfarm. und software im wert von 10000€ für den pc.
möglicherweise ist auch das ein grund, warum mich macs nicht so interessieren da in meiner situation ein  umstieg einfach nur dämlich wäre... 

öhm ja, aber vielleicht halten wir uns doch an die threadüberschrift...


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Ok 

Nur mir fehlt einfach das Hintergrundwissen zu den einzelnen Personen und so kommt es, dass man aneinander vorbeiredet 

Nimms mir nich übel


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es ist mit Premiere von DV-Cam zu capturen. Ich weiß nur, das man sogar Raw-material von analogen Filmen schneiden kann und dann eine Schnittliste für das Studio zu erstellen.
Wie übertägt man eigentlich DV-Cam? Auch mit Firewire?
Ich habe mich da mit dem Megacams noch nicht so beschäftigt.


----------



## Gi.Joe (29. Oktober 2002)

Stelle ich mir auch über FireWire vor!

Es gibt ja solche Zuspieler (nächste ausgabe von der videoaktiv digital bericht!!) die ham glaube auch'n ganz normalen FW Anschluss zum Capturen!

In der VideAktiv Digital hatten sie sogar mal einen DVCPRO Zuspieler mit RaptorEdit/Raptor RT getestet.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Star Wars wurde vollständig mit ner Sony HDW-F900 24p bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixeln gedreht. Der Kamerabody alleine kostet ab rund 100.000 Euro. Die Objektive waren von Panavision. Neben der Tatsache, dass diese Kamera eine "High-Definition"-Kamera ist dreht sie u.a. auch mit den beim Film üblichen 24 Bildern pro Sekunde (24p).

Die so erreichte Auflösung wurde durch den gesamten Produktionsprozess beibehalten, die gerenderten Effects-Scenes wurden dann geschnitten und erst der fertige Film gefazt (auf Film belichtet).

Ohne die Apaption von echten "Kino-Linsen" wie .B. von Angenieux, Arri (Zeiss) oder Panavision wäre mit HDCAM keine Kinoproduktion möglich. Erstens wegen der weitaus höheren Auflösung der Linsen und vor allem des anderen (besseren) Schärfentiefeverhaltens. Die für einen Film nötigen Linsen und die dafür nötigen Adapter sind spielend leicht teurer als die Kamera selbst. Mal ganz vom sonstigen Equipment abgesehen. Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, was eine ordentliche 35mm-Kamera kostet, der findet das eher billig. Wenn man dann noch ans Filmmaterial denkt, dann wirds schnell zum echten Schnäppchen, auf 24p zu drehen.

Experimente mit DV-Cams fürs Kino gabs schon auch, aber meist nur für Szenen, in denen der deutlich sichtbare, oft auch trashige TV- und Flimmerkisteneffekt ausdrücklich gewünscht war, naja als Stilelement eben.

Eins ist aber sicher:
Ordentliche Kinoproduktion ist mit DV nicht möglich und theoretische 800 Pixel (praktisch sinds dann doch nur noch 720 sichtbare Pixelchen) sind einfach VIEL zu wenig für ne große Leinwand.

Gruß
lightbox, schreibwütig


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Dezember 2002)

> praktisch sinds dann doch nur noch 720 sichtbare Pixelchen


noch nicht einmal...




> sind einfach VIEL zu wenig für ne große Leinwand.


agree


----------



## drdan (16. Dezember 2003)

*und jetzt zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen*

Der OP will keinen Kinofilm produzieren, sondern einen Werbespot, der im Kino gezeigt werden soll. Da "richtige" Marken niemals mit Produktionsfirmen zusammen arbeiten, die sich Fragen wie der OP stellen, gehe ich davon aus dass sich das ganze um einen Spot für das Fitnessstudio Winsen/Luhe oder das Opel Autohaus der Stadt oder ähnlich geartetes handelt.

Wenn man also einen derartigen Werbefilm geschickt konzipiert, brauch man keine HD Kameras, keinen 35mm Film. Die Qualität wird eh nie die von professionellen Produktionen erreichen und es wird auch nie verlangt werden. Das ist einfach eine Kostenfrage. Wenn beispielsweise Marlboro einen Spot produziert, wird allein die reine Filmproduktion (ohne Gagen, Regisseur, Locations, Post-Pro usw.) schon knapp eine Million Euro kosten. Ich denke Du wirst nicht soviel bekommen. Wenn doch, würde ich Dir raten den Produktionspart von Profis machen zu lassen, sonst war es der letzte in diesem Bereich.
Daniel

PS: Man kann sich prof. Kamera-Equipment auch leihen - sogar ganze Teams


----------



## Bypass41 (16. Dezember 2003)

@drdan

aber gefazt müssen solche Aufnahmen trotzdem wenn diese im Kino laufen sollen und das kostet.

[edit]
Ich bezahle für ein Kamerateam + Ausrüstung € 700,- am Tag.


----------



## drdan (16. Dezember 2003)

> Ich bezahle für ein Kamerateam + Ausrüstung € 700,- am Tag.



was aber trotzdem günstiger ist, als sich die Technik anzuschaffen und dann immer noch das Problem zu haben, dass einem das Know-How fehlt diese gescheit zu nutzen...
Daniel


----------



## Tim C. (17. Dezember 2003)

Schön, dass auch nach solanger Zeit noch die Bereitschaft besteht, zu helfen 

Letzter Post vor dem ersten von drdan war am 16.12.200*2* 20:57
Ja oft ists nur eine Zahl, die das ganze unschlüssig macht 

Ich erwähnte es nur, damit sich nicht nachher wer wundert, dass die Leute, die vor einem Jahr das Problem hatten, evtl. nicht mehr antworten und dann beleidigt abzieht


----------



## Bypass41 (17. Dezember 2003)

Super,

hab' ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Dachte die Nummer hier wär branntheiss.


----------

